# Hey guys !



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Its been a real long time since Ive been on ! Seems like there's lots of new people,where are the older people?
How are the forums? Dead? still alive?

Well my fish are good


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

hehe nice to meet you.

my names jack ;-)


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

They're actually pretty active I think, at least a lot more than in the past couple months but in the past few weeks, it's been more active


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

hahahaha yer because i joined lol ;-)

joking


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi! Saltwater is finally starting to get more members, maybe we'll eventually get back up to what it was in some of the ancient treads I've read! Just so that you sort of know what I know, I have a 75 gallon reef in progress and a 44 gallon fresh that I want to to turn into a QT then an invert only tank. I even have the 29 gallon for the FW fish! I know a little bit of everything! TOS is still here, and he caught a burglar a while ago! We have lots of members and a lot of funny threads and arguments! You'll be sorry you left!


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ohh nice ot have new members and Hey !


----------

